# I bought a Nikon D60



## Felicia (Jul 17, 2008)

I am fed up with my point and shoot Canon A510. I bought a Nikon D60 yesterday from Amazon, it's refurbished but comes with a 1 year warranty! It should come in the mail in about a week. I'm super excited!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats. Digital SLRs are really nice now. I'm sure you'll be getting incredible pics soon.


----------



## MuffinLove (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the D50 and I love it! It takes excellent pictures  grats!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Lucky 
I'm planning on getting the nikon d40 when I get the money, as a stand in until I get the 300 or something along the lines.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Felicia- does that mean that the pictures you have posted here are from a point and shoot and not a DSLR? Dammmmmnnn you're talented.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice camera Felicia! Can't wait to see a few shots with the DSLR. Your other photos were very nice also. 

Hey BB, nice T1i. My 40D is a bit heavy for a full backpack trip. I haven't gotten to check out the T1i yet. Is it fairly light? How about durability? I just don't want to carry my 40D on a 30-40 mile, 2 night backpack trip.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

one day; if i hit the megamillions; i will get me one of them fancy DSLR type cameras... until then i will just have to make do with these little disposable jobbies.
i tried to sell one of my kidneys and one of my eyes to try to get a DSLR but; i couldn't find anybody to give me that much for them..


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Very cool, have fun with it


----------

